# Wie, wo, was, warum?



## Martin Schaefer (19. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

wir haben wieder ein neues Forum geschaffen.
Diesmal der Themenbereich Handy, PDA & mobile Welt.

*Worum geht es hier?*
Es geht um Funktionen, Features, Programmierung von Tools, allgemeine Hilfestellung
zu Anwendungen oder aber auch Hardwarefragen im weitesten Sinne. Auch technische
Fragen zu WML, WAP, GPRS, UMTS, MMS, Bluetooth usw. passen hier prächtig rein.

*Worum geht es NICHT?*
Hier geht es *nicht* um das Tauschen, das Anbieten, das Verlinken von Klingeltönen,
Logos und ähnlichen Dingen. Auch keine Diskussionen zur Qualität oder den Kosten
solcher Angebote von Unternehmen.
Für derartige Sachen gibt es Unmengen anderer Internetangebote.
Bitte haltet euch UNBEDINGT daran!

Nun aber viel Freude bzw. Erfolg bei der Hilfesuche in diesem hoffentlich bald
recht lebendigen neuen Zimmerlein auf tutorials.de


----------

